# Tired of Contributing to this section



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

Two strangers came 
From a faraway town
And traveled the strange city round.
To the pet shops they went
And money spent
When to the Seahorse they came down.
The first they saw was the lovely blue crown.

She and her sisters had also traveled
And arrived mere hours before:
Still trapped with her sisters
In a single bag
When the travelers came through the door.
About the store they wandered,
The merchant's wares they pondered
Before stopping dead in their corner of the store;
So many pink sisters never seen before.

The pink sisters caught the Poet's eye
And she greeted them with a sigh,
But the Bard felt her heart sag
When she eyed the crowded bag.
The girls were released and tumbled down,
And that is when they saw the blue crown.

About the tank she swam
While the travelers admired her span.
After they observed she was the first they chose,
Then a purple sister
And another rose.
Hours again they journeyed
Though they had just arrived.
That night the travelers hurried,
Not knowing that one would die.

The first day went well
All seemed to love their sphere
But on the second day
The lovely blue crown
Gave the travelers cause for fear.
They acted quickly
With potions to ease her strife
But on the third morning
The blue crown lost her life.

Each time females arrive,
It strikes faster,
Gets worse.
Perhaps when they go to the river this time
The travelers can end the female curse.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

:'( That is beautiful


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, that's brilliant and sad and really amazing! Wonderful talent.


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

At this rate I think I might start compiling a book of Betta Elegies (though this one is more like a ballad).


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

You should, I'd buy it! LOL.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Well, it shows your sheer poetic talent.


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

*shrugs* I don't know if I would call it talent. I put the words to paper (or screen, as the case may be) when they come to me. Perhaps a book of poems lamenting deceased bettas is a little morbid though?


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I think it would be a wonderful tribute.

And I'm sorry about your Bettas )=


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

